
YouTube's $100M Upload Filter Failures Demonstrate a Disaster Article 13 - pgrote
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20181214/17272041233/youtubes-100-million-upload-filter-failures-demonstrate-what-disaster-article-13-will-be-internet.shtml
======
Spoygg
This seems like a bit misguided article. Filter is not the issue, it does
recognize samples and whatnot. Issue is how YouTube allows the system to be
abused. There are people making careers around just claiming videos. As
article points out YT says they don't have anything to do with it but they
give authors revenue to someone who claimed video without claimer needing to
prove he owns the copyright. I'm sure there's a lot of legal issues and such
that directed YT to this path but on the other hand they don't show much
interest to the community for making it more benevolent. They are dropping it
like it's hot: "We made a system, we don't control it". Doesn't make much
sense.

